# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Утилиты от sergiwa.com

## PavelA

утилита от Sergiwa (демо-версии):
 - 14.99 долларов
Противна тем, что сразу же садиться в автозапуск без предупреждения и тестовый код предложенный в архиве не срабатывает.
Экзотика одним словом.
Сайт:
http://www.sergiwa.com/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

